# PitBoss pellets?



## FlyFishinX2 (Jun 27, 2019)

I saw PitBoss pellets for sale at Walmart for something like $8.88 and these would be the cheapest pellets I've seen to date.
Knowing that PitBoss is kind of a cheaper/less quality grill I was wondering if their pellets are the same.

Anyone use them and how do they compare to other pellets?


----------



## bregent (Jun 27, 2019)

Their pellets are fine, but be aware that they are not 100% of the source wood stated. They are blended - probably contain about 60% of oak or alder.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jun 27, 2019)

They do a good job. 

don't be afraid to try them. 

make up your own mind before being pressured into buying a specific brand, or from a specific sponsor.


----------



## kevin james (Jun 27, 2019)

FlyFishinX2 said:


> Knowing that PitBoss is kind of a cheaper/less quality grill



I disagree with this statement entirely. After looking at the Pit Boss grills compared to Camp Chef, Green Mountain Grills and Traeger, the Pit Boss grills appeared to be more heavy duty and more sturdy than the others with some cool features the others don't have like the searing option, and a lower price to boot. Lower price does not always mean inferior product.

I bought a few bags of the pit Boss Hickory pellets from Walmart when I bought my grill. They were not bad, but I definitely found that I like the Lumber Jack pellets more, especially their Char Hickory pellets.


----------



## WaterRat (Jun 27, 2019)

I use the Pit Boss pellets all the time. As others stated they are blends but I like them just fine. Are others better? Maybe, but you won't ruin a cook or waste your money buying a bag.


----------



## radio (Jun 27, 2019)

No experience with PB pellets, but yesterday I did see a 40 pound bag of pellets at Sam's club for $14.99.  was tempted to grab a bag or two and test them


----------



## mike243 (Jun 27, 2019)

They work ok,I prefer Lumber Jack and really haven't found any that I wouldn't use again,you will hear talk about more ash from some but my findings indicate the lower temps will produce a lot more ash, higher=less keep track and see what your findings are


----------



## Andyroo (Jun 27, 2019)

Pit boss competition blend was the first pellets that I used on my grill when I first got my grill. I found them to be very mild in flavor, but a really good fuel source for high heat short cooks like a quick burger, steak or chicken. They burned very clean with little ash slow or fast.
I then tried BBQ delight pellets, these had better smoke flavor but not substantially so. They were probably double the price of the Pit Boss pellets here in Canada.
Then I tried the Lumberjack pellets (char hickory,  competition blend and Apple) these have given by far the best tasting smoke flavor that I have tried of any of the pellets. I will continue to use Lumberjack from now on and think they are definitely a superior product, again about the same price of the BBQ delight pellets in Canada.
I think that pellets like the Pit Boss pellets have there place and are a fine product. If you have an easy way of changing out pellets I think the cheaper pellets like Pit Boss are a great fuel source if you need to burn alot of pellets. When you need something with more flavor switch out to something like lumberjack. I keep a number of bags of pellets and just switch them out as required.


----------



## siege (Jun 27, 2019)

I use Pit Boss Competition blend a lot. 40 #s for $15.00 at Lowes . Nice middle of the road flavors for most meats. One of the nicest features of my Pit Boss XL pro 1100 is the trap door on the back of the 35# pellet hopper. You can let the pellets run out into a bucket, and easily change flavors.
I am no expert, but I have been smoking meat, poultry, game, fish, cheese, sausage, jerky, nuts, salt, and a few miscellaneous other edibles since 1974. I've used a lot of different kinds of smokers, and honestly, I can't find fault with Pit Boss. Diamond pattern porcelain coated cast iron cooking grids, 35 pound hopper, dual probes, huge capacity, flame broiler, adjustable chimney, heavy overall construction, drop down front table, nice size side table with tool hooks on the front, good smoke retention, I could go on, but you get the idea. Cheap, poor quality, or poorly made ? NO WAY ! Competitively priced ? You bet .


----------



## mike243 (Jun 28, 2019)

Notice he didn't state what he was driving lol


----------



## martin1950 (Jun 28, 2019)

I bought our Pit Boss 820 back in Feb. this year and have since burned over a 120# of Comp. Blend and 100# of apple. We like a softer wood smoke flavor. The combination of the 820 and their branded pellet gives us what we like.  Nobody in the family complains and neither do the neighbors when they get their little "Thank You" packages.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jun 28, 2019)

Chevy vs Ford. Depends on what tastes good to YOU. Give them a try, for $9 you can't go wrong. If you like the flavor, keep using them. If not, try something else.

Personally I think they are okay; not the best tasting (to me) but not the worst either.


----------



## siege (Jun 28, 2019)

mike243 said:


> Notice he didn't state what he was driving lol


It's a 1974 Chrysler Cordoba. You know,  the one with " Rich Corinthian Leather" seats.LOL.


----------



## siege (Jun 28, 2019)

siege said:


> It's a 1974 Chrysler Cordoba. You know,  the one with " Rich Corinthian Leather" seats.LOL.


----------



## tallbm (Jun 28, 2019)

FlyFishinX2 said:


> I saw PitBoss pellets for sale at Walmart for something like $8.88 and these would be the cheapest pellets I've seen to date.
> Knowing that PitBoss is kind of a cheaper/less quality grill I was wondering if their pellets are the same.
> 
> Anyone use them and how do they compare to other pellets?


Hi there and welcome!

I use the Pit Boss Competition Blend (PBCB) as my "general" pellet.  I use them in my A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker (AMNPS) tray to produce smoke for my electric smoker.  
The PBCB are quite mild so I mix them half and half with 100% Hickory pellets.  This gives me about a 65% hickory and the 35% is cherry/maple.  I don't like using more than about 70% hickory because it makes everything taste like bacon to me so I primarily blend the PBCB with hickory OR I do a double burn of the PBCB on chicken and such to get much more smoke flavor.

Now, if I was a Pellet Smoker guy I would exclusively burn Pit Boss pellets as my heat source because they are the most inexpensive pellet I can readily get my hands on. I would use the AMNPS tube to burn Lumber Jack 100% pellets for smoke flavor... if I were a Pellet Smoker guy.

My go to pellets are the 100% Lumberjack pellets.  They are awesome!  But I wouldn't burn up those good and expensive Lumberjack Pellets as my heat source if I were a Pellet Smoker guy.  The Lumberjack are great for flavor in my AMNPS with my electric smoker though.

This is all my opinion on the topic and others may have a different approach.  The main thing is to do what you feel good about and produces enjoyable food for you.  
I hope this info helps! :)


----------



## bregent (Jun 28, 2019)

tallbm said:


> But I wouldn't burn up those good and expensive Lumberjack Pellets as my heat source if I were a Pellet Smoker guy.



Yeah, but if you were a pellet smoker guy you'd be burning enough pellets to justify buying in greater quantity, making LumberJack one of the least expensive pellets you can buy. I get them delivered to California for about $8/20lb. I don't bother burning anything else for high heat cooks, as I can't get anything cheaper.


----------



## FlyFishinX2 (Jun 28, 2019)

bregent said:


> Yeah, but if you were a pellet smoker guy you'd be burning enough pellets to justify buying in greater quantity, making LumberJack one of the least expensive pellets you can buy. I get them delivered to California for about $8/20lb. I don't bother burning anything else for high heat cooks, as I can't get anything cheaper.



Where are you getting lumberjack pellets for$8 per 20 pounds? And what quantity are you buying to get that price?


----------



## mike243 (Jun 28, 2019)

$8.99 at Rural King any day 1 bag or 50,they had a sale a week ago for $4.99


----------



## Andyroo (Jun 28, 2019)

It costs $25 Canadian for a 20lb bag of lumberjack pellets here in Calgary. I only wish I could get them for $9


----------



## Andyroo (Jun 28, 2019)

Making a trip to the states in a month or so I will most likely pick up some bags of lumberjack then.


----------



## scottma (Jul 1, 2019)

I use the Pitboss comp blend primarily in my Rec Tec....can't beat the price 40lb bags $14.99 at Lowes all the time.  Decent smoke, low ash and burn great.


----------



## tallbm (Jul 1, 2019)

scottma said:


> I use the Pitboss comp blend primarily in my Rec Tec....can't beat the price 40lb bags $14.99 at Lowes all the time.  Decent smoke, low ash and burn great.



This is my situation as well.  Walmart or Lowes has them from $8-$15 all the time.  It is the cheapest pellet I can get.  I don't have access to low cost Lumberjack but I do to Pit Boss.  I would burn the cheapest pellet I could get for heat/fuel and run the highest quality pellet I could get in the AMNPS tube for smoke flavor :)


----------

